# Hypothetical Question



## Jighead (Feb 11, 2009)

If you had to pick one artificial bait to use while inshore fishing for an entire year (all seasons) what would you pick?


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

GULP shrimp....you can fish it anyway you wantand still catch fish


----------



## Grassflatsfisher (Oct 3, 2007)

> *fisheye48 (5/7/2009)*GULP shrimp....you can fish it anyway you wantand still catch fish




I 2nd that!


----------



## fred (Dec 28, 2008)

Me too on the Gulp shrimp.


----------



## pj920 (Aug 13, 2008)

1/4 oz gold spoon


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

:withstupid


----------



## reelnutz (Feb 16, 2008)

D.O.A


----------



## Private Pilot (Oct 3, 2007)

Gold spoon for me


----------



## nb&twil (Oct 2, 2007)

> *reelnutz (5/8/2009)*D.O.A


no doubt. I would take a gold glitter 1/4oz DOA shrimp any day of the year. I can skip it around docks, day or night. I can fish it in open water. I can bounce it deep. Number one "go to" inshore bait.


----------



## chasin-tail (Oct 8, 2007)

Gulp jerk bait! Because it looks like a shrimp after the pinfish chew it in half and it still catches fish!! I caught several nice reds and a large trout with half of a jerk bait this week! 

1/16-1/8 mission fishin jig head!! with a loop knot..DEADLY!


----------



## UnderWater Angler (Jul 18, 2008)

Gimme a white topwater.....I'll fish all damn day for one strike on a topwater:banghead


----------



## mdrobe2 (Oct 12, 2007)

I say silver Sidewinder 1/2 oz. spoon. Gulp may be better, but I am old school.


----------



## pb&jellyfish (May 1, 2008)

One more for gulp shrimp


----------



## capt'n slim (Feb 8, 2008)

Yozuri jig silver sides with the black or pink stripe on the top i can only find them during the outcast sale they have a big box of em, many a day have i pulled one out and been the only person around to consistantly put fish on the boat or pier. Tommy let me know if you have any left in interested in some more.


----------



## Jighead (Feb 11, 2009)

I have to also go with GULP shrimp. 2nd white zoom fluke with green or blueflake. 3rd just added after last weekend red/white popper.


----------



## Xanadu (Oct 1, 2007)

> *pj920 (5/8/2009)*1/4 oz gold spoon


----------



## Halfmoon (Oct 3, 2007)

DOA's or Gulp Shrimp. I keep them stocked.


----------



## Jhoe (May 4, 2009)

i gotta go with gulp shrimp BARELY beating out a gold spoon


----------



## Tyler Windham (May 5, 2009)

Gulp shrimp is my first choice, White/red She Dawg strikes are the best site to see!! and I kid you not,, I have caught many many redfish ona bandit crankbait.. Anyone else besides me use a crankbait from time to time?


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

Gulp shrimp ( New penny!!! )


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

Wow, thats a really difficult question. Well, there is the old reliable DOA glow shrimp, but there's also the ever productive Gulp! Jerk Shad and of course you can't go fishing inshore without having a Mirrolure Mirrodine (19mr I think?). 

I'm gonna say if I could only have one lure......................... it would have to be a DOA shrimp (any color). I love throwing Gulps! but sometimes when the pinfish are really thick they tend to drive me a little crazy


----------



## Glastronix (Apr 14, 2008)

I gotta go with the Gulp crazy legs jerk shad in the new penny color


----------



## reelthrill (Oct 3, 2007)

They need to make a DOA that smells like a gulp!


----------



## Jighead (Feb 11, 2009)

I have a one quart container wherethe gulp juice soaks other soft plastics. Next best thing to a GULP! DOA. The pin fish will bite the DOA after soaking the gulp juice, but after "x" amount of cast they will stop. Btw.. the gulp juice tends to bleach other baits.


----------



## reelthrill (Oct 3, 2007)

> *Jighead (5/12/2009)*I have a one quart container wherethe gulp juice soaks other soft plastics. Next best thing to a GULP! DOA. The pin fish will bite the DOA after soaking the gulp juice, but after "x" amount of cast they will stop. Btw.. the gulp juice tends to bleach other baits.


I mash up a bunch of dead shrimp and put my DOA's in withthem and freeze them until I get ready to fish. It works great for finicky fish.


----------



## TURTLE (May 22, 2008)

I take a whole bag of stingray grubs, old trusty green ones and poke a few holes in them with the jig head hook and then put them in the Gulp bucket to marinade, they get the stink on em and pin fish don't tear them up.


----------



## TURTLE (May 22, 2008)

> *Tyler Windham (5/11/2009)*Gulp shrimp is my first choice, White/red She Dawg srtikes are the best site to see!! and I kid you not,, I have caught many many redfish ona bandit crankbait.. Anyone else besides me use a crankbait from time to time?


Yes, have had some luck with them in the beds.I love thier action I just wish I knew more about inshore fishing to use them more often.


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

> *UnderWater Angler (5/8/2009)*Gimme a white topwater.....I'll fish all damn day for one strike on a topwater:banghead


i'm with Curty on this one!! maybe a suspension bait... i love a lure with lots of action


----------



## Boatjob1 (Oct 2, 2007)

> *reelthrill (5/12/2009)*They need to make a DOA that smells like a gulp!


They could call it a Guldoa, or a Doalpe.......... Either one would work year round for me......... T


----------

